# Strela On Brown Leather



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi I know their has been loads of post before on the forum about these lovely watches but I thought as I've only just got mine one more post cant help.









I have to say for the cash you do get a lot of watch, it's my first Chrono and I love it...







Wont be my last... I particularly like the rectangle pushers they are very distinctive as well as the white face and silver registers... You can probably tell that I'm happy with it. Also had a couple of work people comment "that looks an expensive watch" my reply it is.....









Anyway just managed to get a brown strap for it and so far I think it goes well...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Phil....The strap suits it well, cant wait to try it on!


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice. I'm not much of a chrono person myself, but these have a very good look to them.









The brown/white combination looks cool too. Am I right in thinking they're the 3133 h/w movement?.. and can Roy get these or is there another recommended source?..

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Rich, Yep it is the 3133 h\w movment, I got mine from Roy you can get them from other sites but they dont come with the







guarente


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh cripes.. I half hoped you were going to say it was a "pay and pray" purchase off Oboy









If Mr Roy can source them that could be rather too tempting. <<wallet groans>>

Thanks Phil









Rich.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Looks great on that strap Phil.

I've got a black Strela. I wear it on one of Roy's brown Ostrich straps with deployment buckle. Must get round to doing a photo. The texture of the Ostrich skin is really beautiful.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That is beautiful! I want that watch. Where can I get one & how much?


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Snap!










Gorgeous white faced 3133 Strela on a tan Hirsch with butterfly deployant.

(Tho the Hirsch has become way darker colour than when bought... no longer matches my shoes/belt!







)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

scottishcammy said:


> That is beautiful! I want that watch. Where can I get one & how much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine from Roy, I would PM him and see what he says.







I think he gets them in and their gone like hot cakes


----------



## dtoddmiller (Sep 29, 2005)

makky said:


> Looks great on that strap Phil.
> 
> I've got a black Strela. I wear it on one of Roy's brown Ostrich straps with deployment buckle. Must get round to doing a photo. The texture of the Ostrich skin is really beautiful.
> 
> ...


The Strela is really sharp on a Bund-style strap, too. The Strela is a very nice, highly desirable model.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Here's mine -










I never seem to tire of the design. The fit and finish of this watch is as good as any I've seen at 4 or 5 times the price.


----------

